
Little Rock’s dangerous and illegal drug war - paulpauper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/opinions/wp/2018/10/14/little-rocks-dangerous-and-illegal-drug-war/
======
anon4738383
LRPD is exactly like Information Retrieval: saw a hole in the ceiling, blast a
door down and shatter some random person's life to make statistics.

[https://youtu.be/I24K8BfV840](https://youtu.be/I24K8BfV840)

